# DIY Haircuts



## Magma (Jan 9, 2011)

My hair has gotten a bit unruly, time to tame them. Anyone got any tips or techniques they can recommend on cutting your own hair? Got any past experiences good or bad you wish to share? Obviously were not talking studio here, were talking functional.

-Jack


----------



## CelticWanderer (Jan 9, 2011)

I would just cut most all of it off. Not entirely bald or anything, but its just easier with less hair. Doesn't really get greasy, you dont have to wash it as often, bugs wont make a nice home on your head and its just easier to maintain. Sure it might get a little cold with no hair but thats what a good hat is for.


----------



## farmer john (Jan 9, 2011)

having went from a long (bottom of neck) jewfro mullet hybrid combo shagg to shaved over night i would for sure recomend the latter for summer and the length for winter it really does keep you warm (not good in july) and shaved or close 2 the rest of the time for all the reasons stated by celtic


----------



## Spacegrrl (Jan 9, 2011)

cut one side, then the other. then you're less likely to cut off more than you mean to. I tried cutting my hair with fatass scissors and it turned out looking like shit, so use the smallest, sharpest ones you can find. you might wanna get a friend to help you out with the back, or just use a mirror.


----------



## farmer john (Jan 9, 2011)

clippers work best 

buy at walmart go to the loading dock plug it in cut your hair then have someone else in your party return it say it botched the job total cost 0 sticking it to blue box priceless


----------



## Dameon (Jan 9, 2011)

Just grab a pair of scissors, give them to a friend, and let him/her go at it. Hair grows back.


----------



## Spacegrrl (Jan 9, 2011)

and if you hear them saying "oh shit." while they're doing it, that's a bad sign.


----------



## Magma (Jan 9, 2011)

Thats a good idea there farmer john. It probably wouldn't be that hard to just 5 finger discount the clippers... Cant be too hard to pocket once their outta the box. I could just be that kid that travels with clippers at the bottom of his pack, i seen weirder things...

-Jack


----------



## farmer john (Jan 9, 2011)

if your going to go that route steal the pet clippers from meijers smaller box there fucking heavy duty same size as reg human1s will chop thru any hair (trust me) and do just as gooda job 
the "renting trick is if your actually gunna style cuz it comes with a shitloada color coded heads and a booklet


----------



## Ithyphallic (Jan 10, 2011)

I usually just bic it if it gets too fucked and I can't get a friend to help cut it. Then you get the opportunity to give yourself racing stripes or lightning bolts or a fatty mohawk or whatever your crazy self can come up with. Hair grows back, have fun with it!


----------



## druid (Jan 16, 2011)

A good pair of beard trimmers from wally world will keep the hair nice and short. Once ya get the first cutting done with scissors or something. Use the largest trimming tip for your hair after that. Have found it cleaner and easier to maintain on the road with hair really short.


----------



## Nemo (Jan 16, 2011)

At the hideous place we all know to be wal-mart... There is a hair trimmer there that is chargeable and cheap. $18.97 last I checked.. I've been cutting my hair with one for 2 years now. It's tiny and works well on the face too... But it's awesome for a full head of hair.. has all the inch guards and all kinds of doo-dads. It seriously is perfect for the road!


----------



## captnjack (Jan 16, 2011)

im a kid who travels around with clippers in their pack. nothin wrong with that, haha. start chargin' a tallboy for a haircut.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 18, 2011)

razor blaades


----------



## streetlight (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah it's all about those cheap walmart clippers. I usually just stick the biggest inch guard on 'er and get goin'. Only assholes and yuppies pay for haircuts haha


----------



## Dishka8643 (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm not a fan of the shaved head look, so I always cut my own hair with scissors. There is a basic technique to doing this properly, but once you learn it, you can easily give yourself a quality haircut. You will need an extra mirror for the back, or get a friend to help you out. 

You will need sharp scissors, comb, mirror. 

It's very important to do this with wet hair. Cutting your hair dry will leave random stray hairs hanging everywhere. 

First, you want to look at your hair and see how it falls. Most people will have a cowlick in the back, with the rest of the hair laying/leaning away from this point in all directions. You want to start cutting in the back near the cowlick so that as you cut, You get a shingled, layering effect so that it looks even and there are no gaps. 

Basically, clasp the scissors in your dominant hand. With your other hand, loosely pinch some hair between the index and middle fingers. The length of hair that you want to take off should be what is ABOVE the fingers. You don't want to cut the hair below your fingers. Start moving forward as you go, making sure that you take off an even amount each time, and that the hair that you are cutting is uncut hair, and not the patch that you previously cut. ( combing your hair straight up while you cut is a good way to check for uneven spots)

Use that same technique all around your head, and you are good.


----------



## VisionQue (Jul 3, 2016)

Walgreens and others sell a small comb with an embedded rasor made by Conair. Costs about $5. It has 4 sides with different depths. Just comb every day with this and it keeps the hair neet.

http://www.pharmapacks.com/products.php?product=Conair-Styling-Essentials-Trim-&-Shape-Hair-Trimmer-1-ea&gclid=Cj0KEQjw7-K7BRCkkIH3t_WwoskBEiQAD8oY3uls8PIysVxRxVdTFRnO8v-5tqLsqEWPPEr5XW8R5R8aAjdJ8P8HAQ#.V3kP8pA8KrU


----------

